# Muy bajo volumen en un Marshall mg250dfx



## david11 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad es que no se mucho de electronica. Quiero que me ayuden con un problema que tengo con un amplificador marshall mg250fdx, la falla que tiene su volumen es realmente bajo en el canal limpio aun subiendo el volumen al máximo, y cuando activo la distorsión el volumen sube y se escucha como si el efecto entrara (como un leve zumbido normal en todos los amplificadores al activar la distorsión), pero al momento de tocar, la guitarra suena totalmente limpia. Que es lo que podría tener mi amplificador?


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 24, 2012)

aqui dejo a tu consideracion el diagrama similar o igual a tu amplificador, y por lo que esta pasando habria que verificar el conector de entrada, si tiene alguna soldadura fria, o en algun control del prre y efecto.


----------



## david11 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ya resolde pero tiene la misma falla, que otra cosa podría ser?


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 24, 2012)

estimado david11, habria que verificar los voltajes en la fuente, la fuente de los circuitos integrados y la de la salida de audio, en el esquema, muestra donde verificar los voltajes.el esquema del amplificador, es igual al de tu amplificador, porque si es igual, con el te puedes guiar para verificar, los voltajes.


----------



## david11 (Nov 5, 2012)

Si era una soldadura fría. Una era en el conector de entrada y la otra era en un potenciometro. Gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 7, 2012)

estimado david11, excelente que localizaste la falla de tu amplificador, con el tiempo de uso, la soldadura se agrieta, y da lugar a un falso contacto, es un detalle que se presenta, en la mayoria de las fallas en equipos de amplificador de guitarra, saludos.


----------



## Molotov3x (Oct 21, 2017)

En el mismo modelo y misma falla yo no he encontrado la solucion. Alguna otra sugerencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2017)

¿ Que mediciones haz hecho hasta ahora ?


----------



## Molotov3x (Oct 21, 2017)

Ya cheque el voltaje, soldaduras, cables, conecciones y no hay falla. Los cis y transistores tampoco tienen falla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2017)

[Humor ON]

Si nada tiene falla ese equipo necesita un Brujo ?

[Humor OFF]

Potenciómetros ?


----------



## Pablo LB (Oct 21, 2017)

Buenas, yo creo que está fallando el IC9, el integrado que se encarga de conmutar entre canal limpio y saturado.

Saludos.


----------



## Molotov3x (Oct 23, 2017)

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buenas, yo creo que está fallando el IC9, el integrado que se encarga de conmutar entre canal limpio y saturado.
> 
> Saludos.



Ahora que lo mencionas, es cierto. El canal de distorcion si se escucha pero muuuy bajo y el canal limpio ya no se escucha absolutamente nada. Voy a volver a revisar ese integrado. Gracias!


----------



## Aoleta (Abr 24, 2021)

Tengo el mismo detalle pero con el *M*arshall mg102cfx*,* se escucha bajito pero cuando conecto el cable del celular al conector mp3 suena normal, solo sucede cuando conecto la guitarra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2021)

Aoleta dijo:


> Tengo el mismo detalle pero con el *M*arshall mg102cfx*,* se escucha bajito pero cuando conecto el cable del celular al conector mp3 suena normal, solo sucede cuando conecto la guitarra.


¿ Circuito ?


----------



## Aoleta (Abr 24, 2021)

Que parte del circuito seria?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2021)

Todo ! Diagrama , circuito completo . . .  cómo el del mensaje #2 , pero de tu modelo


----------



## Aoleta (Abr 24, 2021)

Este es el modelo más parecido


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2021)

Aoleta dijo:


> Este es el modelo más parecido


El jack de entrada de guitarra posee múltiples contactos y derivaciones, revisa si todos lo hacen correctamente.
Posiblemente necesites una lupa para poder ver si los contactos cumplen con su cometido


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 24, 2021)

Pones una foto de la parte de entrada guitarra  suele soltarse dañarse quebrarse rajarse soldadura fría ..
Luego revisa voltaje de IC4


----------



## Aoleta (Abr 24, 2021)

El ic4 que valores me debe de dar y en valor lo mido
Revise el ic9 y ic12 en como continuidad y las tres terminales hace el pitido


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2021)

Aoleta dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 266392
> El ic4 que valores me debe de dar y en valor lo mido
> Revise el ic9 y ic12 en como continuidad y las tres terminales hace el pitido


¿ Estas seguro que ese es el jack de guitarra ?, ahí aparecen 2 conexiones pero en el circuito figuran muchas mas.

Me mides en cualquier sitio continuidad, podrías dañar el multímetro o el circuito.


----------



## Aoleta (Abr 24, 2021)

Si a si viene el jack por dentro y se me hace raro por que viene montado en una placa y no como los otros amplificadores.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 24, 2021)

Lo siento... yo me bajo de la moto... veo que tu nivel es demasiado bajo... pretender repararlo podría dañar y al final te va a salir mas caro la reparación..... 
Contrate  los servicios de un especialista...


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 24, 2021)

Aoleta dijo:


> Tengo el mismo detalle pero con el *M*arshall mg102cfx*,* se escucha bajito pero cuando conecto el cable del celular al conector mp3 suena normal, solo sucede cuando conecto la guitarra.



No veo porque dudar del amplificador y no de la guitarra y/o del cable. Prueba con otra guitarra o tu guitarra en otro amplificador para descartarla de la ecuación, lo mismo con el cable.


----------



## Aoleta (Abr 24, 2021)

Ya se hizo y funciona bien en otro equipo


----------

